

Lots o'love: Apache2-licensed, free software, for mobile dev in Java. - quidavoto

Mobile dev and more!<p>Touch4j, Titanium4j, Flex4j, Air4j, Cordova, Google Maps, all in Java for end-to-end development.  All frameworks are now free and licensed under Apache v2.  Get them while they are hot!
======
quidavoto
@ www.emitrom.com :-)

